# Luna Wolves?



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi all!

Thinking about doing a mini project; modelling/converting/painting some Luna Wolves - based around the Mournival.

Just looking for some ideas/feedback etc, has anyone on here tried this? 

Also I need some tips on painting *********** armour, never been a strong point of mine painting white so anything would be helpful!

Thanks 

Gorthol


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Well, Forgeworld has already released Loken and Abaddon. With some funky conversions you could make up Aximand and Torgaddon. 
A few people seem to have attempted it, but I can't say that, in general I'm impressed with the results.

Except this conversion of Torgaddon...which I like.









Regarding paint schemes...this one is nice.


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Ah that 'Torgaddon' looks good! Did he fight with a spear?! 

I do like the FW models but I think I'd rather do conversions myself; that paint scheme does look pretty sweet, thanks for the heads up!


----------

